# Haunting of Hill House (Netflix)



## EponasSong (Oct 23, 2018)

So how many have seen it so far? I'm not going to lie, I really liked it. But I will be honest, I have never seen the original. For those who have seen both, how does it compare? I think I might need a movie night to watch the original myself. 

I'm not surprised I liked it. One of my all time favs is Stephen King's Rose Red. And Stephen King got a lot of influence for Rose Red from Hill House.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 23, 2018)

The original movie is good. The book is better.


----------



## Mythopoet (Oct 25, 2018)

I haven't seen it yet since I don't have Netflix, but from what I've read it sounds more like it's only very loosely inspired rather than an actual adaptation of the book.


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 25, 2018)

The 1960s film _The Haunting_ [which is an adaption of the book _The Haunting of Hill House_] is very good. I highly recommend that. Actually I may just have found my Halloween film...


----------



## Agam Ridelle (Oct 25, 2018)

Steerpike said:


> The original movie is good. The book is better.


 The book is always better


----------



## EponasSong (Oct 25, 2018)

I'm going to order a book. None of the half price book stores had any . I'm about 99.9999999999999999% sure I'll like the book even better.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 26, 2018)

Agam Ridelle said:


> The book is always better



True! We Have Always Lived in the Castle is another great book by Jackson. Creepy. Shorter than Hill House.


----------



## Agam Ridelle (Oct 26, 2018)

Steerpike said:


> True! We Have Always Lived in the Castle is another great book by Jackson. Creepy. Shorter than Hill House.



I like creepy stories. I think I’ll start a Goodreads list to keep track of all the awesome books recommendations here. So little time, so many books


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 27, 2018)

A friend mentioned the series to me yesterday. They said it was a slow start but they are now 7-8 episodes in and are really liking the "is it psychological or supernatural" vibe.


----------



## Nighty_Knight (Sep 12, 2019)

I thought it was great. Slow, but with excellent buildup and a few surprising twists.  I'm more of a fan of atmosphere than jumpscares (nowadays, they tend to come either predictably or with 0 buildup) , and this one did both well.  Probably 2 of the only jump scares that have gotten me in the last few years was from this.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 12, 2019)

It’s good. They shouldn’t have named it The Haunting of Hill House. It’s not a remake or even a dramatization of the novel. Apart from the name and the names of some characters, it really bears no resemblance to the original story. So to the extent King or anyone else was influenced by Shirley Jackson’s excellent novel, you will not find those influences in this show.  Doesn’t mean it can’t be a good show, but it is not The Haunting of Hill House.


----------



## Devor (Sep 12, 2019)

I haven't read the original novel but that's the impression I was getting from comments about the show Steerpike.  They're only making the smallest connections to the original.  The next season is going to have pretty much the same cast return as new characters from a different book, that presumably will have little impact on the story. I have mixed feelings about that.

That said, I don't watch much horror, but I really loved the show.  It's a little heavy on the family drama, but in a way that's more cross-genre than it is distracting. The reveal on the hanging woman was absolutely terrifying, and the CGI near the end really did a good job driving the horror and family drama vibes together.


----------

